# Community > Projectile and Factory Ammo Exchange >  .277 110 TSX

## 257weatherby

To sell, or trade for 7mm  projectiles  (or some  ADI2225 or IMR7828) : Barnes 110 TSX - 2 unopened 50 ct boxes and 1 part box

----------


## TeRei

How much

----------


## 257weatherby

> How much


A hundy gets both boxes at 50ct per box and the part box of 23 projectiles = 123 projectiles in total.

----------


## TeRei

If not sold will contact you Monday. My mate is overseas till then.Going in his 270 but he normally uses TTSX.

----------


## 257weatherby

> If not sold will contact you Monday. My mate is overseas till then.Going in his 270 but he normally uses TTSX.


No worries, still here, a bit peeved my .270 doesn't like them!

----------


## Jimmynostars

Robbie must cut you some deals, why don't you fellas pass them on?

----------


## 257weatherby

> Robbie must cut you some deals, why don't you fellas pass them on?


Huh?

----------


## Jimmynostars

> Huh?


You have chucked out the pet smith quote... Every one needs one

Don't be shy now, put up or shut up....

----------


## 257weatherby

> You have chucked out the pet smith quote... Every one needs one
> 
> Don't be shy now, put up or shut up....


Again, huh?,  anybody want to weigh in and help me out, in the dark here!

----------


## 223nut

> Robbie must cut you some deals, why don't you fellas pass them on?


Any time I've been into gunworks I have paid a fair price on things, no special discounts.. They have a great range of stock.

----------


## 257weatherby

> To sell, or trade for 7mm  projectiles  (or some  ADI2225 or IMR7828) : Barnes 110 TSX - 2 unopened 50 ct boxes and 1 part box


Still here, any interest?

----------


## Micky Duck

interested...will talk to war dept when she gets home from work and get back to you....... bit hesitant as haven't tried them in my tired old rifle yet...but interested non the less.

----------


## Micky Duck

yea nah sorry bud....funds not available ...they have rep as very very good pills......poke em on trademe and they will be snapped up in no time.

----------


## 257weatherby

> yea nah sorry bud....funds not available ...they have rep as very very good pills......poke em on trademe and they will be snapped up in no time.


Got projectiles you might swap? never know, .257, 264, .277, 284

----------


## Jmar100

Have 150 grain .277 SST's that I would swap. New box

----------


## 257weatherby

> Have 150 grain .277 SST's that I would swap. New box


Sorry, have more or less agreed on a deal with Micky Duck, that's if we can manage to catch up that is!

----------


## 300_BLK

Did these go?

----------


## Micky Duck

yip sure did...... have fired a few test loads and they seem to go ok in my old rifle...just have to find bambi to test them properly...

----------

